# Laptop under 1L



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2018)

*1) What is your budget? *(INR) 1Lakh


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *
     High end softwares

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
 Intel i7-8750H
8 GB RAM
1 TB HDD
SSD

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: HP 15-cx0143 , Asus TUF , Dell G3


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 26, 2018)

Asus TUF Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics) FX504GM-EN017T Gaming Laptop Rs.94271  Price in India - Buy Asus TUF Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics) FX504GM-EN017T Gaming Laptop Gun Metal Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

This one has a i7 , 1060 and a 120hz monitor.. There are some reports of CPU throttling in the previous versions of ASUS TUF series. No idea about this one though


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2018)

Thats a nice config..but please remember i am not getting for gaming but for video editing and virtual machine

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 26, 2018)

Well.. that laptop has a configuration pretty much identical to the stuff you mentioned and it has the best config i could find under 1 lakh. 

You could try the Dell XPS 15. It has an amazing display which should be perfect for video editing

Dell XPS 15 Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) 9570 Laptop Rs.120000  Price in India - Buy Dell XPS 15 Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) 9570 Laptop Silver Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

you should be able to find one cheaper locally.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks..i am keeping a watch on prices as online offline sale are going to start

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Sep 26, 2018)

Avoid Harassment-Packard if you want peace of mind in after sales support.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Avoid Harassment-Packard if you want peace of mind in after sales support.


Ooh and howz dell and asus

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Sep 26, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Ooh and howz dell and asus
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


Dell's after sales support is good. Asus is also fine as per reviews from members here.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2018)

Anybody saw asus tuf from physically..is it thick
As lappy can be used for office use also so wanted premium look..asus one looks cheap 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 27, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> *1) What is your budget? *(INR) 1Lakh
> 
> 
> *2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
> ...


MSI GF63 8RD-078IN GF63 8RD-078IN 2018 15.6-inch Laptop (8th Gen i7-8750H/8GB/128GB SSD +1TB/Windows 10/4 Graphics), Black *www.amazon.in/dp/B07G5TFMXF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_IugRBbWZPMN2R

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> MSI GF63 8RD-078IN GF63 8RD-078IN 2018 15.6-inch Laptop (8th Gen i7-8750H/8GB/128GB SSD +1TB/Windows 10/4 Graphics), Black *www.amazon.in/dp/B07G5TFMXF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_IugRBbWZPMN2R
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Highly overpriced for a 1050TI laptop.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 27, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Anybody saw asus tuf from physically..is it thick
> As lappy can be used for office use also so wanted premium look..asus one looks cheap
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


A forum member has bought one. I don't remember his forum name. He had posted on the forum about it.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 27, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Anybody saw asus tuf from physically..is it thick
> As lappy can be used for office use also so wanted premium look..asus one looks cheap
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk



It's quite thick and somewhat heavy.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2018)

Ooh thanks bro..but thats a sad news for me

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Ooh thanks bro..but thats a sad news for me
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


It is ok considering its a gaming laptop. A weight of 2.3kg & a thickness of 25mm is great IMO. I would go as far as claiming that it is lighter than most of the usual gaming laptops (disregard Razer Blade, Asus Zephyrus, MSI GS65).

If you want something thinner & lighter, your options are Dell XPS 15 & some MSI series including GS65/63.

Remember that Dell XPS 15 & Dell G3 don't have the best cooling solutions under sustained load, so better avoid it if you are going to stress them a lot. Dell's after sales is great, buy an extended warranty if you can, I bought 2 years of extended warranty for 1.5k on an offer.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2018)

I would suggest this one as it might be the thinnest & lightest gaming laptop in your budget:
Asus TUF Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) FX504GE-EN224T Gaming Laptop Rs.99990  Price in India - Buy Asus TUF Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) FX504GE-EN224T Gaming Laptop Black Metal Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

It has a good IPS display (120Hz), the 60Hz one is TN most probably. Apparently, there is some limit on power draw which limits the CPU performance, but it doesn't get hot, which is good.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2018)

@anupam its battery is too less it seems.

Any laptop that will give 4 hr of battrry in normal usage.

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 30, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> @anupam its battery is too less it seems.
> 
> Any laptop that will give 4 hr of battrry in normal usage.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


Have look at business laptops. You will get laptops without dgpu and the battery backup usual lasts more.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 30, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Have look at business laptops. You will get laptops without dgpu and the battery backup usual lasts more.


But at high costs, which is above 1 lakhs


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 30, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> @anupam its battery is too less it seems.
> 
> Any laptop that will give 4 hr of battrry in normal usage.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


I think that Asus one gives 3-4 hrs on normal usage. That's the case with most gaming laptops at that price. Even Dell reduced their battery capacity after 7567.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I think that Asus one gives 3-4 hrs on normal usage. That's the case with most gaming laptops at that price. Even Dell reduced their battery capacity after 7567.


Ok ..let me see the offers ..i have shortlisted acer nitro 5 and asus tuf ..

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 1, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> But at high costs, which is above 1 lakhs


Need not be, I was referring to laptop such as Dell Latitude series. HP Elitebook series etc....


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 1, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Ok ..let me see the offers ..i have shortlisted acer nitro 5 and asus tuf ..
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


Nitro has heating issues according to ppl on indian reddit pages.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2018)

Heating issue...hmm but I hope if I am not playing games it will not heat much. 
My main requirement is the Intel i7-8750h processor and fast RAM.
1050 TI is part and parcel as none of the non gaming laptop has this processor.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 1, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Heating issue...hmm but I hope if I am not playing games it will not heat much.
> My main requirement is the Intel i7-8750h processor and fast RAM.
> 1050 TI is part and parcel as none of the non gaming laptop has this processor.



That processor is available in Non-gaming laptops.Ex :Dell Latitude 5591

Since those laptops are targeted to  business users, reviews from consumers like us will be rare. Don't hurry. Take your time to get the correct laptop.
Also make note if the laptop is easy to clean or upgrade.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for info..let me see in more detail.


Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Oct 1, 2018)

I feel sad looking at the laptop prices here in India. The Dell G7 can be bought for ~₹90k from the Gulf or US. If possible get one from abroad.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 1, 2018)

@kaz
What's the price of this laptop in India? And will it have international warranty if bought from outside India?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @kaz
> What's the price of this laptop in India? And will it have international warranty if bought from outside India?


Its 1.35 lakh at amazon

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @kaz
> What's the price of this laptop in India? And will it have international warranty if bought from outside India?


1.23L on mdcomputers. In US you can avail international warranty by paying extra for it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Need not be, I was referring to laptop such as Dell Latitude series. HP Elitebook series etc....


They are still costly, at least the decent ones. The ones going for cheap don't have even a decent hardware. I'd say something like i5 8300H + GTX 1050 at 90k might be ok for those laptops, but they cost a lot more.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> That processor is available in Non-gaming laptops.Ex :Dell Latitude 5591
> 
> Since those laptops are targeted to  business users, reviews from consumers like us will be rare. Don't hurry. Take your time to get the correct laptop.
> Also make note if the laptop is easy to clean or upgrade.


That laptop starts at $1450, which is over 1 lakhs even if you buy it from the US. XPS 15 is a wiser choice at that price as it has better hardware as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Nitro has heating issues according to ppl on indian reddit pages.


The newer Nitro 5 with 8th gen CPUs have an improved cooling system, a friend of mine bought it in the US & it is great for the price esp the i5 + 1050Ti at $750.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2018)

kaz said:


> I feel sad looking at the laptop prices here in India. The Dell G7 can be bought for ~₹90k from the Gulf or US. If possible get one from abroad.


Dell is charging a premium like Apple. There are laptops available in the US for $1000 which costs 80k in India(some MSI & Asus TUF laptops) & then there is Dell, charging 100k for a $1000 laptop (1050Ti model whereas the 1060 model goes on sale for $1000 here).


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2018)

kaz said:


> 1.23L on mdcomputers. In US you can avail* international warranty by paying extra* for it.



I don't know all the terms & conditions but I bought a XPS 13, used it in US for a month, then transferred its warranty to India for free. ADP won't be transferred & I lost 2 months of warranty (happened with my laptop as well for which I transferred the warranty from India to US).

Asus has international warranty in my knowledge.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 3, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> They are still costly, at least the decent ones. The ones going for cheap don't have even a decent hardware. I'd say something like i5 8300H + GTX 1050 at 90k might be ok for those laptops, but they cost a lot more.


My work laptop is a Dell Latitude with  i7 6820HQ with 16gb ram with 256gb SSD . The laptop cost around 80k for my company. No gpu as its a work laptop.
OP doesn't mention the need for a dGPU. Why spend extra for a dGPU if you don't need.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 3, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> That laptop starts at $1450, which is over 1 lakhs even if you buy it from the US. XPS 15 is a wiser choice at that price as it has better hardware as well.


The laptop starts at 1019 USD. Similar to XPS pricing in USA. Also I mentioned that model to show non-gaming laptops are available with powerful processors.

Reference:Latitude 5591 15 Inch Powerful Business Laptop | Dell United States


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 3, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> The newer Nitro 5 with 8th gen CPUs have an improved cooling system, a friend of mine bought it in the US & it is great for the price esp the i5 + 1050Ti at $750.


Good for your friend. But is the same model sold in India ? I would prefer to pay extra and go for the Helios series.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2018)

Is there a model difference..the one sold here is also nitro 5 and is descent

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 3, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Is there a model difference..the one sold here is also nitro 5 and is descent
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


Companies tend to have different SKUs under the same Model or Series in different markets. So one has to make note of it while reading reviews of a laptop and buying one. If you are on reddit, you ask about the Nitro Models in the following sub-reddit (A subreddit for desi gamers.).


----------



## kaz (Oct 3, 2018)

Check this one *Asus TUF Gaming FX504GM-EN017T 15.6-inch Laptop (8th Gen Intel Core i7-8750H Processor 2.2 GHz (9M Cache, up to 3.9 GHz)/8GB/1TB/Windows 10/GDDR5 6GB Graphics), Metal *at ₹92,990 you don't wanna miss this deal.
On flipkart it is 1.12L


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 4, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> The laptop starts at 1019 USD. Similar to XPS pricing in USA. Also I mentioned that model to show non-gaming laptops are available with powerful processors.
> 
> Reference:Latitude 5591 15 Inch Powerful Business Laptop | Dell United States


Looks like it is on sale on Dell's website. I did see that i5 model w/o GPU for $1400 in Amazon US.



Stormbringer said:


> Good for your friend. *But is the same model sold in India* ? I would prefer to pay extra and go for the Helios series.


Acer should be retarded to build 2 different models of same laptop for different regions, production wise doesn't make sense. In any case, no harm in checking.

Helios 300 is definitely better but is bulkier as well when compared to Asus TUF.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 4, 2018)

kaz said:


> Check this one *Asus TUF Gaming FX504GM-EN017T 15.6-inch Laptop (8th Gen Intel Core i7-8750H Processor 2.2 GHz (9M Cache, up to 3.9 GHz)/8GB/1TB/Windows 10/GDDR5 6GB Graphics), Metal *at ₹92,990 you don't wanna miss this deal.
> On flipkart it is 1.12L


OP doesn't need the laptop for gaming. The same laptop with GTX 1050Ti has been on sale for 75k a few times, so better to get that.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 4, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Looks like it is on sale on Dell's website. I did see that i5 model w/o GPU for $1400 in Amazon US.
> 
> 
> Acer should be retarded to build 2 different models of same laptop for different regions, production wise doesn't make sense. In any case, no harm in checking.
> ...



1)Prices on Amazon depends on seller. Always take the prices of manufacturer as reference.  

2) It's not a question of intelligence. In order to target specific price range, they will changes in the specs. This was the case in their Aspire series. They were selling fullhd+8th gen intel CPU and nvidia graphics card. But in India they sold it with 1366*768 resolution. The Fullhd model they sold here didn't have the nvidia gpu. Why do they do this ? they can't compete with Dell or HP if they price their products like them. So in order to keep prices down, they do stuff like this.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 5, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> 1)Prices on Amazon depends on seller. Always take the prices of manufacturer as reference.
> 
> 2) It's not a question of intelligence. In order to target specific price range, they will changes in the specs. This was the case in their Aspire series. They were selling fullhd+8th gen intel CPU and nvidia graphics card. But in India they sold it with 1366*768 resolution. The Fullhd model they sold here didn't have the nvidia gpu. Why do they do this ? they can't compete with Dell or HP if they price their products like them. So in order to keep prices down, they do stuff like this.


Changing the display panel is easier than the making 2 different motherboards/chassis with a different cooling system like it would add to production costs. Cooling systems don't cost as much as a display or GPU, so better to keep just 1 which they designed. Do note that India still doesn't have the Predator Helios 300 found in US, Indian model lacks 144Hz display, but it is exactly the same otherwise (talking about GTX 1060 variant). 

My Dell laptop doesn't have a backlit keyboard whereas first world countries had a backlight keyboard. So I know how companies cut costs. Dell is just overpriced in India a lot, kind of like Apple. Their laptops have much more competitive prices in the US.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 5, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Changing the display panel is easier than the making 2 different motherboards/chassis with a different cooling system like it would add to production costs. Cooling systems don't cost as much as a display or GPU, so better to keep just 1 which they designed. Do note that India still doesn't have the Predator Helios 300 found in US, Indian model lacks 144Hz display, but it is exactly the same otherwise (talking about GTX 1060 variant).
> 
> My Dell laptop doesn't have a backlit keyboard whereas first world countries had a backlight keyboard. So I know how companies cut costs. Dell is just overpriced in India a lot, kind of like Apple. Their laptops have much more competitive prices in the US.



Missing M.2 Slots, GPU with reduced RAM size are also some of the things manufactures do.Also manufactures have multiple factories and assembly lines. Additional production costs is not a deterrent if  it increases sales.   Anyway we are deviating from the purpose of thread. 

My point is OP must make sure the model sold in India is exactly same as the one mentioned in reviews he reads/views.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Missing M.2 Slots, GPU with reduced RAM size are also some of the things manufactures do.Also manufactures have multiple factories and assembly lines. Additional production costs is not a deterrent if  it increases sales.   Anyway we are deviating from the purpose of thread.
> 
> My point is OP must make sure the model sold in India is exactly same as the one mentioned in reviews he reads/views.


I read mostly indian reviews if poasible..no point in checking foreign reviews and feeling sad

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 5, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> I read mostly indian reviews if poasible..no point in checking foreign reviews and feeling sad
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


I don't think there are any good Indian reviewers, esp for gaming laptops as many reviewers don't measure internal temperatures, don't know why. I'm 99% sure, gaming laptops in India are the same as ones available in international markets, except for screen, keyboard, CPU, RAM, HDD & SSD variants. Everything else remains the same. 50k is a lot of money in India & not many people buy laptops costing 50k+, so even budget gaming laptops don't sell much.


----------



## kaz (Oct 9, 2018)

kaz said:


> Check this one *Asus TUF Gaming FX504GM-EN017T 15.6-inch Laptop (8th Gen Intel Core i7-8750H Processor 2.2 GHz (9M Cache, up to 3.9 GHz)/8GB/1TB/Windows 10/GDDR5 6GB Graphics), Metal *at ₹92,990 you don't wanna miss this deal.
> On flipkart it is 1.12L


83k now in Amazon sale and additional 2k off using SBI card. I'm tempted now, lol


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2018)

Since we are not in Gaming but want a powerful laptop, I went for Asus TUF FX504GE-EN224T which was costing around 80-82k last week. Bought for 68k.

it has all i need. i7-8750h,8 GB RAM, 120 SSD, GTX 1050TI, 120hz FHD screen ...I think I got great deal for 68k


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks all for helping me out and pouring suggestions.


----------



## kaz (Oct 9, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Since we are not in Gaming but want a powerful laptop, I went for Asus TUF FX504GE-EN224T which was costing around 80-82k last week. Bought for 68k.
> 
> it has all i need. i7-8750h,8 GB RAM, 120 SSD, GTX 1050TI, 120hz FHD screen ...I think I got great deal for 68k



Great choice. Congrats.
Where did you get it from? I thing everything is the same on the EN017T and EN224T except for the GPU?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2018)

kaz said:


> Great choice. Congrats.
> Where did you get it from? I thing everything is the same on the EN017T and EN224T except for the GPU?


Thanks..Yes it seems the difference is 1050ti and 1060 graphic card...remaining all looks same

I got it from amazon by using prime membership

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Oct 9, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks..Yes it seems the difference is 1050ti and 1060 graphic card...remaining all looks same
> 
> I got it from amazon by using prime membership
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


Ooh, you ordered it today? Please share your feedback on the IPS panel.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2018)

kaz said:


> Ooh, you ordered it today? Please share your feedback on the IPS panel.


Sure..tomorrow it will be delivered..let me check 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 10, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Since we are not in Gaming but want a powerful laptop, I went for Asus TUF FX504GE-EN224T which was costing around 80-82k last week. Bought for 68k.
> 
> it has all i need. i7-8750h,8 GB RAM, 120 SSD, GTX 1050TI, 120hz FHD screen ...I think I got great deal for 68k


Yeah, great deal. Congrats


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 10, 2018)

kaz said:


> 83k now in Amazon sale and additional 2k off using SBI card. I'm tempted now, lol


That's some great deal. It is very close to US pricing of Acer Predator Helios 300 with 144Hz display. At least Asus & Acer are trying to give good laptops at a decent price to Indians.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 10, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Since we are not in Gaming but want a powerful laptop, I went for Asus TUF FX504GE-EN224T which was costing around 80-82k last week. Bought for 68k.
> 
> it has all i need. i7-8750h,8 GB RAM, 120 SSD, GTX 1050TI, 120hz FHD screen ...I think I got great deal for 68k


Congrats. Do post a review of the laptop. It will help others. Also I'm curious of that 120hz screen. I wonder how it will affect on non-gaming usage.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Congrats. Do post a review of the laptop. It will help others. Also I'm curious of that 120hz screen. I wonder how it will affect on non-gaming usage.


Thanks..i will receive it today..i will let you guys know howz it..but i am not sure about 120hz screen 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2018)

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/Ae4Y4ttiRk00akI_4MhDgnnDSILYaH0A3WgVciydSAD0tZ-t6SCWSQwMpExqtQllrSiYZSDGTQGwmycGWDMNo6RF1D7DszyfHg28oTkR72l4QvKdSie2f36AIybtsbBX8n8EaqmZL9v74UrpeLMOSvPKMPAeDuF_-Hzn_ULRuTrAru85Pfs9wBGtkHvqQlSasekjiD5FmySfB9Nj0q-NZ6Ze6g33atPwy2o3mpvuWE6aIfKhNWFeevClnvNrrCZF5hMGl8JgJ800AxKv-zY9466DVZRcnb2Qmx6EphGLSWKA-yBW_-NYpDuSZ2eSoYJ4tYfGmzKii0FLtJtAn5SDkAdZ8arFPkBFB6C0KsZngvC0uoY6fjgg8q_03YKU6nI2YO9nfuuEZWRtqGxBkliw7ENZrwyyiVtLwiHgA5s8OPtn7Hrzy9JEHKSyVFTUfPcOlWL9hNuwAjqVF8Pwdmp59Azmiu6K2vXoK_FBs_1Bf_DdPOAWjpuH-bJki9DvZVzrEaFrij4UKeRdZYwOJzxWpxdpPb3MoOMR6_aCzCcCMC3THVNVzLlqEtB8ReYLMs99tWAKp1BtEzjL31Ufj0xQryHVF3cDFpTDxdiDozkwH_OTGw5hwc1ui-Ey_JGFhDDU=w1359-h764-no 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/VrOGgC0T242W2o6d2rfl-hlRfL2v24GisFwVCILNdMKYuJIYOH2V6jhzBkuvfLNeYm0LvAQMML7jMZUbiWOpgjwrZS_N4O19TJhBwDyBfwi3ukFRsJKoyp_yxtXhofQxjczWoP_AhWnQ484YouAXN2Rx5tYdSeIqm-sSkKMLVCGY3tjE6V9wIz-mDvIGWFzPLKk4jQUTamI5PB7_r5Ujx2b3r72_brxWDG8-KjMHzL7QwI5dGbEpXeYtdG5E9Ie6WeRcbQmtKZcxdY0-d_UIH-vLHu__ApTvXTMf_UjPQUZVUBa9YOuEwlUX1kO8i63FXS5cI9YbqroJ4ErYrQCh_kt8fQsuVvs5E7yQrOO00l4NPpQDF01IyyrEvtuugUtxqOUyKxBRX9Y6ncxekUq4ZbppwDOtyrjlwCyggnGEjV1DOdX7uNF0BWW-bm2WpMKZ_fdQTBP3nAJZjrMq8A4DhN6EXKjk3Pr6rBWcVq3kTVDU_H0HqZmmL25PDf9qAKAwp-LfV-c57sQlL5KweL74XuD22BE3E2VmQvrB7taIT6sCVe7jD-yAuW8yeUhgn4Wenm6ZxJGTeu40IZMORuZqf3_ucv6uuLe-CYbYqMXUX7wvdxUbVZsmRbg2IGjzjzNb=w1359-h764-no 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/yB70mT6NgS6pkbDzEdK4GCmrEE-NWdh8olxjmeEgOpHR-fNsLh6pHtTOEGShFv-rMWue2m7FH-BkFAw45cfJeOmC8CCmX7v0K-OltE-kuSzEll32kgO7fHMOkrbwHBjDri0FLcqy3qzCFZhkH3aTSflhfsX4O1jXkbHUc3mpoy-KbI1Jb6WcdJ8948tRatki1TJ6l6OzNB2A2V9P24NW88P63ZOIxBE6T8PdgXso8onGnJg7_AnaHyH0KebNctxkKhnuoWKjxacHJVTR8msnx9cyv_tYUNsEiRaMzpS1Xyv-Ozibnfp1uunmGd7g9MjvnAfRrhvGwbwgUjmpY8qSvh0Y9uLaw1raexaDeRS1ME20j7yjXMEDm6SR3-7acsf5U8IEfGS07v3e0sZXcMlI1WI8x7F3RKEZTAkzd1udw5HeqmUXkIUssDbqqYGOn7P850VFY8fwc-mNDl4f5ekbhBuvegkcOmpsWG5EbjiSribi6KXZsYHcJ1JGhVHbhNylL0wQbd0T5VQ1pM1ZKGaS8zvC48JJnPpMm3N2pBbjqJtiDIVuMFzf8vKHNlQ8ugZMKc-n1guEiNlcnBy5lFJ_NqlIVTaEsIxm5O8YhIQJA6QXjEj40J-DCEzM53k87iPC=w1359-h764-no *photos.app.goo.gl/HfMvas7ZySEGfyrX6 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/fL0DO4h6jr8V0_yfY7CZhFVD2xwhZ9AGeNhA3KcEqePF45OHfah6DGjZe4nvvo87Wq6G1IKsAFwwEPHhmdBhAw_h1SfwkM8ZZNZQ6YgU_2EwTCOQAyhPo4i9yZnkXv3c2-20YzB1CdqlxXn7jYT3Nsqdq4McAuWclJA-mG5BbAFnwcdbvR8GWgE4jEJoyUiZ57lkoDbAJqQzMo6F8Z_KHkqFSFbdbc6qQh85PUTn8HAoTLkbogEZtNP7Zyy5Bq3O8zkg7VZLznYbWU1Vu5MHi7cQFd7PiZDyjLaEyCxv6L0tYEspXVvQm4KCmFYNR004DtF0WSyvbRkkoy8l2A6kmSp_hoUv2tpwMH7xztJSJpfJe2Cn68ZKpqOfudjo3aWoFZizl7HGRw7DY7l46bd-O5nl3gbjv-yuFTdEnPTda_Y8HG8CxpLEVhPkbJyOAdgTyx7NGHvJC9RU9y0klX2pMDYz_WwKFX-ll-5dVjTQA-o4gnQehmujWjgNyT6YHB6f5XIh1sExYaUqvahAL3voPjSrudHsIn0CtBWzUm3qSJCnsg2WiGAurizXZ1E2prkrH_ktUV6SHvHxNIWWUHlWMghosCT5zs0dgZxlTAsGpUkuyzQGfGVOkUzqpW3xWibT=w1359-h764-no 
*photos.app.goo.gl/XXkELKnfHrJXLQUD7
*photos.app.goo.gl/J946YFVNFzhdFNBv6 *photos.app.goo.gl/tEc6wSHo8zFa23K79


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks Once again Guys for helping.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 11, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/Ae4Y4ttiRk00akI_4MhDgnnDSILYaH0A3WgVciydSAD0tZ-t6SCWSQwMpExqtQllrSiYZSDGTQGwmycGWDMNo6RF1D7DszyfHg28oTkR72l4QvKdSie2f36AIybtsbBX8n8EaqmZL9v74UrpeLMOSvPKMPAeDuF_-Hzn_ULRuTrAru85Pfs9wBGtkHvqQlSasekjiD5FmySfB9Nj0q-NZ6Ze6g33atPwy2o3mpvuWE6aIfKhNWFeevClnvNrrCZF5hMGl8JgJ800AxKv-zY9466DVZRcnb2Qmx6EphGLSWKA-yBW_-NYpDuSZ2eSoYJ4tYfGmzKii0FLtJtAn5SDkAdZ8arFPkBFB6C0KsZngvC0uoY6fjgg8q_03YKU6nI2YO9nfuuEZWRtqGxBkliw7ENZrwyyiVtLwiHgA5s8OPtn7Hrzy9JEHKSyVFTUfPcOlWL9hNuwAjqVF8Pwdmp59Azmiu6K2vXoK_FBs_1Bf_DdPOAWjpuH-bJki9DvZVzrEaFrij4UKeRdZYwOJzxWpxdpPb3MoOMR6_aCzCcCMC3THVNVzLlqEtB8ReYLMs99tWAKp1BtEzjL31Ufj0xQryHVF3cDFpTDxdiDozkwH_OTGw5hwc1ui-Ey_JGFhDDU=w1359-h764-no
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/VrOGgC0T242W2o6d2rfl-hlRfL2v24GisFwVCILNdMKYuJIYOH2V6jhzBkuvfLNeYm0LvAQMML7jMZUbiWOpgjwrZS_N4O19TJhBwDyBfwi3ukFRsJKoyp_yxtXhofQxjczWoP_AhWnQ484YouAXN2Rx5tYdSeIqm-sSkKMLVCGY3tjE6V9wIz-mDvIGWFzPLKk4jQUTamI5PB7_r5Ujx2b3r72_brxWDG8-KjMHzL7QwI5dGbEpXeYtdG5E9Ie6WeRcbQmtKZcxdY0-d_UIH-vLHu__ApTvXTMf_UjPQUZVUBa9YOuEwlUX1kO8i63FXS5cI9YbqroJ4ErYrQCh_kt8fQsuVvs5E7yQrOO00l4NPpQDF01IyyrEvtuugUtxqOUyKxBRX9Y6ncxekUq4ZbppwDOtyrjlwCyggnGEjV1DOdX7uNF0BWW-bm2WpMKZ_fdQTBP3nAJZjrMq8A4DhN6EXKjk3Pr6rBWcVq3kTVDU_H0HqZmmL25PDf9qAKAwp-LfV-c57sQlL5KweL74XuD22BE3E2VmQvrB7taIT6sCVe7jD-yAuW8yeUhgn4Wenm6ZxJGTeu40IZMORuZqf3_ucv6uuLe-CYbYqMXUX7wvdxUbVZsmRbg2IGjzjzNb=w1359-h764-no
> 
> ...


Images not loading. Can you put it on Imgur ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2018)

*i.imgur.com/JTuVE8o.jpg

*i.imgur.com/n9dvC9X.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9IVGQMV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/b9TEmfG.jpg


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 12, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> *i.imgur.com/JTuVE8o.jpg
> 
> *i.imgur.com/n9dvC9X.jpg
> 
> ...


Viewable now. Congrats for the new laptop!!! By the way how heavy is it ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks..its slightly heavy but feel solid..my samsung 550p was also similarly weighted..100-200 gm does not impact much

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## abirthedevil (Oct 12, 2018)

I am also looking at the same model but still have doubts about the screen, Flipkart mentions IPS screen but did not find any accurate data, @sujoyp how did you find the screen so far.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2018)

I havent used it Much actually...cant comment...doesnt look extraordinary..usual screen.

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pausebreak (Oct 13, 2018)

@sujoyp 

What about the heating issue during a) normal usage b) heavy cpu usage ?. I am planning to buy this laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2018)

abirthedevil said:


> I am also looking at the same model but still have doubts about the screen, Flipkart mentions IPS screen but did not find any accurate data, @sujoyp how did you find the screen so far.


120Hz model has an IPS screen but 60Hz one is TN (it is mentioned something like IPS level, so most probably a TN VA panel).


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2018)

pausebreak said:


> @sujoyp
> 
> What about the heating issue during a) normal usage b) heavy cpu usage ?. I am planning to buy this laptop.


It runs cool, check these reviews:
i7/GTX 1050: ASUS TUF FX504 review – member of the new gaming line up with Core i7-8750H
i5/GTX 1050: Asus TUF FX504GD (Core i5-8300H, GTX 1050) Laptop Review
GTX 1050Ti & 1060 models will run a bit hotter but shouldn't cross 85C (unless its summer with 40C+, maybe).

It's a good choice & you can buy it before the sale ends if you are interested.


----------



## pausebreak (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks anupam_pb


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2018)

Sorry guys...I coulnt help you coz this lappy was for my wife and she hasnt installed anything in it yet...out of my area of operation


----------

